# Best UGL's for sale?



## bmsupps

Hi guys, I'm looking to pick your brains on what you believe to be the best UG labs and why. I'm not in the business of using raws to make my own products but I have the option to stock nearly all UG labs, some directly from manufacturers other from suppliers, but i want to know which UG labs you guys think would be worth stocking, which labs would you personally like to be able to buy from an online source.
I will be restocking Alpha Pharma and Pro Chem as well as Isis Pharma. 
The Labs i have easy access to and could stock are:
Lixus Labs
Cambridge Research
Zaralone
D-Hacks
Med Lab
Med Tech
SB labs
If you think any of these would be worth stocking or you can suggest any others, i'd greatly appreciate your opinions i am able to stock any UG lab, but these are the ones i have the easiest access to.
Another question id like to ask is wether you guys buy or have had experience using the chinese HGH kits, kig, hyge etc. 
I'll be stocking Pharma grade genotropin HGH shortly but I'm curious to know if any of you have experience with these kits and if you think they're worth stocking?


----------



## NbleSavage

Tillacle Labs, fo' shizzle.


----------



## deadlift666

bmsupps said:


> ....but I have the option to stock nearly all UG labs



No, you don't


----------



## wabbitt

deadlift666 said:


> No, you don't



Yeah, as if anybody needed proof of what kind of dumb ass he was.


----------



## PillarofBalance

deadlift666 said:


> No, you don't



Well he did say nearly in all fairness... Which means not the private ones


----------



## strongbow

Did I hear something about free samples - Ill try the lixus DECA


----------



## Redrum1327

ISIS Pharma ? Does it come with a free AK or RPG ? your just proving the government right when they say illegal drugs support terrorism dont ya think !!!!ISIS labs Really ?


----------



## Tren4Life

HAHAHAHA kigs   

Now I know for sure your a scammer


----------



## Pinkbear

The best ugl are the ones you will never hear about


----------



## bmsupps

Haha no free samples, I've heard of suppliers offering free samples then ripping people off, i do not run a charity unfortunately.
I've used Isis myself, they're injectables are pretty good imo and they use a blend of gso and eo (eo is an expencive solvent ) it makes the mix nice and thin, you don't get a bad pip or lump from this lab in my experience. 
 I genuinely do have access to most ugl labs, i used to sell under the name anabolicsupps and went into supplying for distributors which is how i made contact with many manufacturers including all pharma products directly from suppliers in Turkey. I still supply British Dragon and zaralone to distributors in the uk and I've decided to go into distribution again and would like some honest opinions from the guys that use on what ugl's you like.


----------



## bmsupps

Anyone used any of these?
Biotech
Excel Pharma
Med Tech Solutions
NomadLab
Pharmacom Labs
Wildcat
VMX Pharma
Gen Shi


----------



## 4everstrong

Seems there are alot of thses dumb ****s registering here lately.. lol.


----------



## Gator

Just order your gear from Amazon like everyone else.


----------



## bmsupps

Do all you guys only use pharma grade? No one ever used Alpha pharma, Pro Chem, British Dragon or any ug labs?


----------



## PillarofBalance

bmsupps said:


> Anyone used any of these?
> Biotech
> Excel Pharma
> Med Tech Solutions
> NomadLab
> Pharmacom Labs
> Wildcat
> VMX Pharma
> Gen Shi



What's the point? If I want biotech I would just go order from them.


----------



## StoliFTW

Cell tech only


----------



## Bigwhite

Lol, he went to e roids and picked a bunch of names...


----------



## bmsupps

Allot of bb's do know where to buy and most have there preferred sources, but allot more do not know where to buy (generally newbies). Because i order wholesale i generally can offer them pretty cheap and allot of manufactures will not sell to general consumers that do not distribute. I remember being scammed about 3 times when i started out trying to find a reliable source, not a great deal of money, i can't remember the exact amount now, i also had bad experiences with delivery, some sites would take an outrageous amount of time 7-10 days or more and these guys are still running today, how they continue to have custom i do not know, when i found a source that was great with comms and always posted next day delivery with tracking i didn't care what his prices were, the service was invaluable and he still remains a good friend with whom i trade with to this day. I now provide the same service he does and i want to expand my range of products, i stock weight loss and pct products which are always generally pharma grade and suppliers are generally the same for all distributors, but the range of steroids available is quite huge nowadays which is why from a business standpoint i wanted opinions from people that use the products. Distributors will say such and such are selling very well at the moment but i wanted a fresh perspective, to find out what everyones using before i expand.


----------



## bmsupps

Im purely asking for some advise here guys, i want to expand and have a better range of products, from what your saying so far none of the above are a viable option, which is exactly why I've come on here, so what are you guys using today thats worth paying for


----------



## 4everstrong

^^Usually, Craigslist, Ebay, Amazon, or Facebook's Steroid classified group page.


----------



## Ggeneral

bmsupps said:


> Im purely asking for some advise here guys, i want to expand and have a better range of products, from what your saying so far none of the above are a viable option, which is exactly why I've come on here, so *what are you guys using today thats worth paying for*



Your Mom. Definitely worth paying for


----------



## Yaya

U named a few good labs

However u are a 75% retard (sorry to the members with special children or aunts)....

U obviously aren't qualified to source or be a rep since ur asking a bunch of strangers opinions. 

I hate u and hope u get beat up soon in a parking lot


----------



## Yaya

It still pisses me off we don't have a "thumbs down" feature


----------



## TriniJuice

I bet this guy is a red dot indian,


----------



## Beedeezy

You know "I" is capital and you are misusing the word "allot". The word alot is not a real word and is often misused to represent "a lot". 
Allot is to convey a portion, give out distribute... i.e. I've been allotted a share of the farm when my father passes away. 
Lesson is over now. 
Just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## TriniJuice

Are you also selling dnp


----------



## bmsupps

Being qualified as a source imo means knowing steroids themselves, knowing how they change the body, the chemical makeup of the steroid and any ill effects it may have on your health along with the positive effects it will have, giving cycle advise from things you've read and learned, personal experience and the experience of others. 
Im not asking advise from strangers, id like to think I'm asking advise from experienced lifters, from people that have used a varied amount of products collectively, the only knowledge of effectiveness i can give  on a particular brand of ugl is just the same as anyone else, the ones that I've used or know others have used, but as a collective you guys could have potentially used nearly all of the available brands that are out there. I do have Pharma products and will be stocking more but we all know that pharma products are effective and not everyone wants to spend there money on a cycle from organon when they can use 10ml ug labs vials for a fraction of the price, they may be under dosed, but id like to think thats common knowledge by now and most know that using ugl's potentially means considering using a higher dose than you would using pharma. Between the distributors there's a good sense of community, when one finds a good supplier or a reliable source we'll generally share this information with others. I train myself and i know the bb community is not full of assholes who can't see past their own egos, surely not everyone using these forums refuses to give their opinions, i thought that was why this place was put together, to help each other rather than ridicule, I'm not trying to sell you guys anything, i just wanted an idea of what people are using nowadays, what people think are good products.
Thanks for the grammar lesson, I'm sure theres plenty wrong with this text! 
And no, i don't like what DNP does and don't agree that anyone should be selling it.


----------



## Spongy

So when one of these labs rips you off for thousands of GBP, what will you do?


----------



## Beedeezy

bmsupps said:


> .
> Thanks for the grammar lesson, I'm sure theres plenty wrong with this text!



You're welcome.


----------



## bmsupps

Because the relationship between the distributors is so good and its the distributors that form a relationship with each individual manufacturer, we can order very large quantities and pay once the order arrives or once we have picked it up in person. Generally its based on trade, we provide each other with products we need, we do not use email, we talk on the phone or with Skype to our pharma suppliers.


----------



## bmsupps

I've been trading with these guys for about 6 years, not a week that goes by we do not speak.


----------



## Shane1974

Yaya said:


> U named a few good labs
> 
> However u are a 75% retard (sorry to the members with special children or aunts)....
> 
> U obviously aren't qualified to source or be a rep since ur asking a bunch of strangers opinions.
> 
> I hate u and hope u get beat up soon in a parking lot



you mean 100% retard.


----------



## mickems

bmsupps said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking to pick your brains on what you believe to be the best UG labs and why. I'm not in the business of using raws to make my own products but I have the option to stock nearly all UG labs, some directly from manufacturers other from suppliers, but i want to know which UG labs you guys think would be worth stocking, which labs would you personally like to be able to buy from an online source.
> I will be restocking Alpha Pharma and Pro Chem as well as Isis Pharma.
> The Labs i have easy access to and could stock are:
> Lixus Labs
> 
> 
> 
> Cambridge Research
> Zaralone
> D-Hacks
> Med Lab
> Med Tech
> SB labs
> If you think any of these would be worth stocking or you can suggest any others, i'd greatly appreciate your opinions i am able to stock any UG lab, but these are the ones i have the easiest access to.
> Another question id like to ask is wether you guys buy or have had experience using the chinese HGH kits, kig, hyge etc.
> I'll be stocking Pharma grade genotropin HGH shortly but I'm curious to know if any of you have experience with these kits and if you think they're worth stocking?







Do you carry BM supplements like preparation H and Laxatives?


----------



## strongbow

I still think free sample. If you want to build rep. send everyone that posted in this thread a good free sample. I am tired of taking a risk with YOU(supplier), time for you to take a risk with us.
I'll have two vials of Deca, no better make it 3 and some Mast - I spend hundreds if not 1000$ a year.


----------



## Tren4Life

strongbow said:


> I still think free sample. If you want to build rep. send everyone that posted in this thread a good free sample. I am tired of taking a risk with YOU(supplier), time for you to take a risk with us.
> I'll have two vials of Deca, no better make it 3 and some Mast - I spend hundreds if not 1000$ a year.



Wow 1000 dollars a year whoaaa  

Send all my free samples to this guy.































































































































cuz your not getting my shipping addy asshat


----------



## Iron1

Do you do groupbuys?


----------



## wabbitt

Iron1 said:


> Do you do groupbuys?


Nice.  Those guys are probably all roommates.


----------



## bmsupps

Tbh i could send out free samples but i really don't see the point, if i were scamming i'd send out some free samples then just do you over the next time you order. If anyone wants to order as always it just down to matter of taking a risk, obviously i can provide you with photos of products with you name next to them or whatever you like, but at the end of the day even a scammer can do that. If you look at the site you'll see that its not something I've knocked up quickly just to have a platform to scam, the designer and developer cost about £3000 alone, not to mention the cots of running the correct (safe) server and vpn. You guys don't seem keen on the ugl stuff and i respect that, i still have some good pharma weight loss stuff as well as necessary pct products. But i really just wanted your views of the ugl labs available tbh. From what I've gathered from the forums it seems like taking more pharma stock is going to be a good option for me.


----------



## coltmc4545

deadlift666 said:


> No, you don't



This^^^ If you think your list of 10 labs is nearly all UG labs, you sir, are a fvcking dumbass. Half the labs you listed I've never heard of. The other half is shit. This isn't a newb board. Take your garbage somewhere else and then go fvck your mother.


----------



## bmsupps

Are you guys UK? These manufacturers are well known, many of the top sellers in the uk sell these products. I sell British dragon to many of the top sellers uk and internationally.


----------



## bmsupps

coltmc4545 said:


> This^^^ If you think your list of 10 labs is nearly all UG labs, you sir, are a fvcking dumbass. Half the labs you listed I've never heard of. The other half is shit. This isn't a newb board. Take your garbage somewhere else and then go fvck your mother.


The fact that you don't know half these manufacturers means nothing to me quite frankly, I'm asking for information on good labs that you do know of, not labs that you do not know of. If you could List 10 or 20 labs that you know of that i haven't listed that'd be great.


----------



## Iron1

I only need one good lab.


----------



## TriniJuice

This is how you know he's indian,
No matter how many times you say no they still try 2 sell to you


----------



## bmsupps

TriniJuice said:


> This is how you know he's indian,
> No matter how many times you say no they still try 2 sell to you


Not indian, sorry to disappoint. Anyone heard of or used Titan healthcare? Someone suggested them as a ugl that has good, well dosed products


----------



## TriniJuice

bmsupps said:


> Not indian, sorry to disappoint. Anyone heard of or used Titan healthcare? Someone suggested them as a ugl that has good, well dosed products



Perfect example of an Americanized indian,
Dismissis a topic that doesn't involve the buying or selling of goods;
What's your nationality bhindu man......


----------



## TriniJuice

You probably were a spice peddler,
Good reason why you continue to sell powders
Gives you a false sense of being that little babu back when Apu still had his spice rack....


----------



## bmsupps

TriniJuice said:


> Perfect example of an Americanized indian,
> Dismissis a topic that doesn't involve the buying or selling of goods;
> What's your nationality bhindu man......


London England


----------



## TriniJuice

bmsupps said:


> London England



Proves my point your indian,
I asked "what's your nationality" not where are you from
The correct answer in this situation would have been BRITISH or I AM BRITISH

2nd question;
Do you also work for customer service


----------



## bmsupps

TriniJuice said:


> Proves my point your indian,
> I asked "what's your nationality" not where are you from
> The correct answer in this situation would have been BRITISH or I AM BRITISH
> 
> 2nd question;
> Do you also work for customer service



You've caught me out,  i work in the call centre for sanatander, should really brush up on my english literature


----------



## Bullfrog

You have the exact same posts here and on MESO....plus you bash this board and expect to be accepted at all?


Your Post on MESO regarding this board when confronted about having an ongoing thread here -
"Yes! That forum is awful, why is everyone so aggressive?"


----------



## bmsupps

The fact i wrote sanatander proves it further! Santander*!! 
Tikka masala anyone?


----------



## TriniJuice

bmsupps said:


> You've caught me out,  i work in the call centre for sanatander, should really brush up on my english literature



Acceptance is the 1st key to Repentance
Don't be afraid of the curry....


----------



## bmsupps

Its a not a bashing really is it? I'm asking opinions on labs for christ sake not saying buy this or that, and eveyone's just being ridiculously unhelpful


----------



## bmsupps

TriniJuice said:


> Acceptance is the 1st key to Repentance
> Don't be afraid of the curry....




That cheered me up haha


----------



## bmsupps

Bullfrog said:


> You have the exact same posts here and on MESO....plus you bash this board and expect to be accepted at all?
> 
> 
> Your Post on MESO regarding this board when confronted about having an ongoing thread here -
> "Yes! That forum is awful, why is everyone so aggressive?"


The meso guys have suggested a few good labs they're using at the moment, sources aside, i think its good for everyone to know what labs people rate at the moment and from a sellers point of view the information is invaluable


----------



## TriniJuice

My computer isnt working "Steve"
(Real name Pumpum pale)

What should i do....


----------



## bmsupps

TriniJuice said:


> My computer isnt working "Steve"
> (Real name Pumpum pale)
> 
> What should i do....


Let me just put you on hold for 45 minutes and then hang up, that should solve your problem


----------



## wabbitt

Every time I read the subject line, I keep thinking you want to buy a ugl.  It's very misleading.


----------



## HydroEJP88

wabbitt said:


> Every time I read the subject line, I keep thinking you want to buy a ugl.  It's very misleading.



Exact same thing I thought coming in here


----------



## bmsupps

Apologies about that , i just wanted to make it very clear i was posing a question. I think i should have removed "for sale". 
Anyway to edit it?


----------



## stonetag

Let me be the one to put on my size 12 boot and kick your ass on outta here!


----------



## monster

gators bitches better be wearing jimmys


----------



## ForkLift

Redrum1327 said:


> ISIS Pharma ? Does it come with a free AK or RPG ? your just proving the government right when they say illegal drugs support terrorism dont ya think !!!!ISIS labs Really ?



No i beleive they use cyinide as a solvent tho, makes for a high dosed gear!

Man i wish i had no morals because these fuks make themselves such easy targets for scammers!


----------



## jreadman23

If he had the red dot trini he would have led with, "ok buddy what do you think of these labs buddy"


----------



## automatondan

"BM Supps" I could use something to help me get regular.... Do you have anything high in fiber?


----------



## automatondan

Mods.... Can we re-write the rules to stop these guys....? I find it extremely disrespectful. They are the opposite of what this forum signifies...


----------



## wabbitt

ForkLift said:


> No i beleive they use cyinide as a solvent tho, makes for a high dosed gear!
> 
> Man i wish i had no morals because these fuks make themselves such easy targets for scammers!



First cycle I ever ordered came straight out of Iraq.  Wasn't cheap either.  Deca, test, and dbol.  The test was organon amps, so no worries there, but the deca came in 10ml vials with the crimp tops cut off.  Shit leaked everywhere.  Dude just cut a hole inside a book, put my shit in there, then taped the book shut.  No wrapper, no box, nothing.  The deca was practically dripping from the book, and omg the smell.  It's a wonder I didn't die!  It's an even bigger wonder that the post office delivered that shit.  Live and learn!


----------



## mickems

wabbitt said:


> First cycle I ever ordered came straight out of Iraq.  Wasn't cheap either.  Deca, test, and dbol.  The test was organon amps, so no worries there, but the deca came in 10ml vials with the crimp tops cut off.  Shit leaked everywhere.  Dude just cut a hole inside a book, put my shit in there, then taped the book shut.  No wrapper, no box, nothing.  The deca was practically dripping from the book, and omg the smell.  It's a wonder I didn't die!  It's an even bigger wonder that the post office delivered that shit.  Live and learn!





an even bigger wonder is why you pinned that stuff.


----------



## Iron1

automatonDan said:


> Mods.... Can we re-write the rules to stop these guys....? I find it extremely disrespectful. They are the opposite of what this forum signifies...



Look at it this way.
The staff allowing these sort of activities is a hugely valuable learning experience to those not familiar with shill tactics.
Vets and people who have dealt with this stuff are handling the shills out in public educating those around them what to look out for.

Plus it's just plain fun.


----------



## curtisvill

bmsupps said:


> I've used Isis myself, they're injectables are pretty good



well that's a ringing endorsement.


----------



## automatondan

Iron1 said:


> Look at it this way.
> The staff allowing these sort of activities is a hugely valuable leaning experience to those not familiar with shill tactics.
> Vets and people who have dealt with this stuff are handling the shills out in public educating those around them what to look out for.
> 
> Plus it's just plain fun.



I will admit it is a little fun..... (sometimes)....   But hey, any opportunity we can get to make a joke, you gotta take it...


----------



## SHRUGS

curtisvill said:


> well that's a ringing endorsement.



Lol! Solid...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## ForkLift

bmsupps said:


> Do all you guys only use pharma grade? No one ever used Alpha pharma, Pro Chem, British Dragon or any ug labs?


Oh yes, jump in your Dalorian gun it to 88, go back in time and stock up on Britch Dragon


----------



## promano96

Wow is this a three to discus supplyers ???? First time on form and I'm already discussed by the bs I'm reading how the hell can I get underground info if a bunch of clowns are responding like clown wtf


----------



## Iron1

promano96 said:


> Wow is this a three to discus supplyers ???? First time on form and I'm already discussed by the bs I'm reading how the hell can I get underground info if a bunch of clowns are responding like clown wtf



Welcome to UGBB, turd.
If you don't like being here, there's the door. -->


----------



## Shane1974

promano96 said:


> Wow is this a three to discus supplyers ???? First time on form and I'm already discussed by the bs I'm reading how the hell can I get underground info if a bunch of clowns are responding like clown wtf



thread*
discuss*
suppliers*
forum*
disgusted*

Hey bro...did you not take the UG grammar/spelling test when you first signed up as a member?


----------



## wabbitt

promano96 said:


> Wow is this a three to discus supplyers ???? First time on form and I'm already discussed by the bs I'm reading how the hell can I get underground info if a bunch of clowns are responding like clown wtf



What's this in English?


----------



## TriniJuice

promano96 said:


> Wow is this a three to discus supplyers ???? First time on form and I'm already discussed by the bs I'm reading how the hell can I get underground info if a bunch of clowns are responding like clown wtf



This guy is clearly some type of European;
10 bucks hes Polish or Russian.....


----------



## Iron1

TriniJuice said:


> This guy is clearly some type of European;
> 10 bucks hes Polish or Russian.....



From what I've seen of him, he's a little too dark to be European.
Nice stache' dude.


----------



## TriniJuice

Iron1 said:


> From what I've seen of him, he's a little too dark to be European.
> Nice stache' dude.



Detective Burgers at it again;
Good work McBurgers.....damn good work


----------



## lunkalarm

So let me get this straight .com is no good and anything besides PayPal is probably a scam?


----------



## mickems

lunkalarm said:


> So let me get this straight .com is no good and anything besides PayPal is probably a scam?



I personally wouldn't use pay pal either.


----------



## Beedeezy

mickems said:


> I personally wouldn't use pay pal either.



I would second this. 
Listen to these guys when they tell you "no .com, no PayPal, no anything that could be easily traced" i don't even use my name for communications or shipping. 
Not sure how well it would hold up but has a last line of desperation I can say. "That's not my name they shipped it to, must be some sort of mistake."


----------



## Alonzo

Starks and Dlabs only way to go


----------



## Redrum1327

Starks labs ? Thsts original I bet your as strong as iron man too


----------



## Tren4Life

Redrum1327 said:


> Starks labs ? Thsts original I bet your as strong as iron man too





That lab got blown up.


----------



## heavydeads83

ISIS labs sounds like a quality product.


----------



## WWPJim

Is this normal for the boards? Or are these people perma banned by their IP address after this?


----------



## HydroEJP88

Is anyone selling their entire ugl setup. I need to make it easier on the pocketbook when it comes to my trt.

Naw I'm kidding, I'm smart


----------



## Spongy

WWPJim said:


> Is this normal for the boards? Or are these people perma banned by their IP address after this?



What's your game?


----------

